# Curious of gun, ammo and grain



## SRose1219 (Jan 29, 2013)

I've had some experience with firearms. I'm looking to purchase my first handgun. Came across tha FNS-9 and liked the ambidextrous ability it has. I'm left handed and my wife right. This was a big plus for me. Any opinions on this weapon. Also does anyone have any favorite of ammo and grain for there guns? Thanks


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SRose1219 said:


> ...[D]oes anyone have any favorite of ammo and *grain*...? Thanks


Grain? I kinda prefer wheat, over oats and rye. Barley makes the best soup...and whiskey.
And Hornady makes good ammunition, but so do several other manufacturers.

Do you want to know about bullet weight? Or about powder-charge weight? Or really about wheat versus oats or rye?
Please be somewhat more specific.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok Steve, now the important question... Beans or no beams in Chili?
While barley is good in soup, a good corn chowder is very hard to beat.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Guns, ammo and malted barley. It's got _my_ attention! Could we include some tobacco? :smt038


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And explosives?


BATFE, here we come!


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

SRose1219 said:


> . . . Also does anyone have any favorite of ammo and grain for there guns? Thanks


To the absolute and utter amazement of the regulars here, I am going to forgo my usual piling on with additional "snark".

Currently, I'm loading both my nightstand Beretta FS 92 Centurion and my CCW SIG P290 with the same 9 mm ammo.
The last of my supply of Remington Golden Saber JHP (Jacketed Hollow Point) 124 grain +P (higher pressure, higher velocity).

I plan on trying Hornady Critical Defense next. I won't be using any more +P in the 15 oz (unloaded) SIG. Kinda hot for an old guy.

OK, you guys just KNEW I just HAD to sneak in SOME snark. :smt1099


SRose1219 said:


> . . . Also does anyone have any favorite of ammo and grain for *there *guns? Thanks


There's no "there" there, because it's "their" there. :mrgreen:


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

Don't pay any attention to these wise-guys. Check out this link for some solid recommendations: http://www.ar15.com/ammo/project/Self_Defense_Ammo_FAQ/index.htm

I lean toward 147gr Gold Dots & HSTs in my Glock, Sig and CZ.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> ...OK, you guys just KNEW I just HAD to sneak in SOME snark. :smt1099
> There's no "there" there, because it's "their" there. :mrgreen:


There, there, *Dan*. There, there.



Easy_CZ said:


> Don't pay any attention to these wise-guys...


On the contrary, _pay close attention_.
Why?
Because a question that's a comprehensible, complete thought will get better information and the most useful answers.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> . . . On the contrary, _pay close attention_.
> Why?
> Because a question that's a comprehensible, complete thought will get better information and the most useful answers.


Common Steve, cut it out !

I just hate it and it makes near insanely jealous when you fire off another pearl of wisdom. Cut it out ! OK, how about knock it off ? :numbchuck:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> ..._t makes near insanely jealous when you fire off another pearl of wisdom. Cut it out ! OK, how about knock it off ? :numbchuck:_


_
Look, at my age, what else have I left to do?
Sure as heck, I'm not gonna floor you with my weight-lifting ability.

At least Jean is nice enough not to laugh too loudly, as we slip into bed._


----------



## rdstrain49 (Dec 13, 2012)

I can just smell the senility setting in. 

If you are considering a quality weapon that fits you and suits your intended use, why would you need "options"? Re. ammo, most any factory defense load will work just fine. Personally I prefer Winchester Silver Tip.


----------



## plp (Jan 13, 2013)

rdstrain49 said:


> I can just smell the senility setting in.
> 
> If you are considering a quality weapon that fits you and suits your intended use, why would you need "options"? Re. ammo, most any factory defense load will work just fine. Personally I prefer Winchester Silver Tip.


That's not senility, that's incontinence........

A grain is a unit of measure for weight, where one ounce equals 437.5 grains. a 115 grain bullet is a frog hair over a quarter ounce in weight, or for the more metrically inclined, about 7.45 grams.


----------

